# Strawberry tops and other strange things.



## Shaina

Apparently my puppy has a thing for strawberry tops. We've got a neat thing going now - I eat the strawberry, she eats the leafy top. I've read online that strawberries are okay for dogs to eat... but the tops? Anyone elses dog enjoy strange things? 

What a weirdo...


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I don't know about dogs eating the tops, but my guinea pigs always loved them. I would think they were safe for dogs too.


----------



## Emoore

Kopper loves them too.


----------



## doggiedad

i don't know about strawberries. my dog
loves cucumbers. we can be in the kitchen
slicing fillet mignon and our dogdoesn't bother
coming into the kitchen. pull out a cumcumber
and the cutting board and he's there in a second.
he also loves ice cubes.


----------



## NancyJ

My dogs love strawberry tops too.


----------



## Shaina

Good, I'm glad she's not alone. It definitely weirded me out a little bit, I gave them to her so she'd realize they weren't anything special... and that backfired


----------



## bianca

Hehe Molly loves her Strawberry tops too! Waste not want not!


----------



## prophecy

Ours are all veggie and fruit dogs.Anything safe for dogs they usually get if they want it.We give them full salads sometimes because they love the greens/veggies.We also make them teas(decaf/herbals) and they LOVE them.They eat herbs from my garden,and love to eat the mulberry leaves as they fall from the trees.Apples become edible toys,roasted/unsalted peanuts in the shell(they crack them themselves.lol) pumpkins are fun to watch them kill and eat.


----------

